# Potential competition in the Atlanta Georgia area



## Teencuber (Sep 25, 2013)

Hey guys! I am looking to set up a cubing competition (*official*) in the Atlanta area! I have not made the final decision on weather or not I will host one. But I do plan on hosting one. It all depends on the interest that i receive and if I can find a local area that would allow this. If you are interested in possibly attending such an event and you live in Atlanta please send me a P.M. with the best way to contact you (email preferably) so that way if there is one that gets planed, I will be able to contact you and notify you of all the information pertaining to the event. The last actual competition was the Marietta Open in 2011. So I think its well over due that we have one. If you have any questions please feel free to ask below. I will update this thread with the most up-to-date information on this possible event. Please make sure to tell your friends about this and subscribe to the thread!

***NOTICE*** Most likely there will be no sign up fee. I am hoping to host the event at a library, which lets you use meeting rooms for free. 

*September 26-I just messaged thecubicle.us to see if they would be interested in sponsoring this event.*

*September 26-I am still awaiting the confirmation on weather thecubicle would like to sponsor the event. I have also looked for contact information for Bob Burton, the WCA delegate from New York. If you have his information please send it to me in a P.M. *

*September 30-We have official confirmation that thecubicle.us is willing to sponsor the event!! I have also contacted Bob Burton asking if he would like to delegate the event. *

*September 30-Chris Krueger is willing to come and serve as a delegate for the competition. Now we need to find a venue. And anybody that is willing to help out please send me a P.M.*


Please visit the following link to sign up for the competition. 
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...-Area-Competition-Sign-Up&p=906316#post906316


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 25, 2013)

I would come to an official comp there in a heart beat but unofficial is only a maybe. I am still interested though.


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Sep 25, 2013)

Same...I live in Florida, but official comp would be a great incentive.


----------



## Teencuber (Sep 25, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> I would come to an official comp there in a heart beat but unofficial is only a maybe. I am still interested though.



Then I will try to make it official. I will definitely need to do some research on how to make it official though. Any help would be great.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Sep 25, 2013)

Teencuber said:


> Then I will try to make it official. I will definitely need to do some research on how to make it official though. Any help would be great.



Before posting here, you should have already done some research. Judging by your profile, it seems you haven't been to any competitions yet. Very few, if any, people in the past have organized a competition with no prior experience. It would be difficult to convince a delegate to attend with no experience. Your best option from here is to read this guide and host an unofficial one first. Depending on how that goes, you might be able to start thinking about organizing an official one.

Edit: Did not want to come off as harsh. There is just a LOT that goes into running a competition, and members make posts like this all the time thinking that by just wanting one they can make it happen. You just need to realize what you are taking on before you even start gauging interest.


----------



## Teencuber (Sep 25, 2013)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Before posting here, you should have already done some research. Judging by your profile, it seems you haven't been to any competitions yet. Very few, if any, people in the past have organized a competition with no prior experience. It would be difficult to convince a delegate to attend with no experience. Your best option from here is to read this guide and host an unofficial one first. Depending on how that goes, you might be able to start thinking about organizing an official one.
> 
> Edit: Did not want to come off as harsh. There is just a LOT that goes into running a competition, and members make posts like this all the time thinking that by just wanting one they can make it happen. You just need to realize what you are taking on before you even start gauging interest.



Hey man. Just because I haven't been to a competition doesn't mean that I can't organize one. And just because I am 16 does not mean that I can't organize one. And besides, when I want to get something done, most of the time I will get it done. And this come from an Army JROTC Cadet that is in charge of all the records and paperwork for over 100 cadets. And I'm only a sophomore. Its hard to tell the work ethic of someone just from what they type. And my work ethic is that of an adult. I got hired at Kroger only 3 days after my 15th birthday. I run 4 youtube channels. Now I'm not saying this to be rude but don't judge me just by what I type.


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 25, 2013)

You can have all the work ethic you want, but you are really really unlikely to get a delegate without having been to a competition first. Do you have a venue? You are really going to need to have more of a plan if you want this to be official. I don't blame you for trying, but you should at the very least go to 1 competition before you try to organize one. Good luck!


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Sep 25, 2013)

Hey, Teencuber, i know the feeling you're getting right now - you've got a burst of inspiration. I've been in your shoes before. I've organized two official competitions, and i'm not even 16. Let me say that you should at least go to a competition or two before trying to do one on your own. My first organized competition was my SEVENTH competition, and I willingly admit that, when it comes down to business, I was nowhere close to ready for it, even after those six previous competitions (4 of which i helped out in by judging, scrambling, etc.). Organizing comps takes more than dedication and hard work - it takes competition experience that, sadly, you don't have until you actually help out at competitions, as well as compete. 
Just sleep on it - trust me. Yes, your competition may be okay if you don't go to a previous comp, but it will be SO MUCH BETTER if you go to at least 1 comp beforehand and judge/scramble. If you don't believe any of us, just prove us wrong. but take it from another young organizer that you should wait. 

Edit: Oh yeah, drew, i'm sorry, i know your middle name is not frickin. sorry for starting that in the first place.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Sep 25, 2013)

If this were to happen, I most likely would come.


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 26, 2013)

Teencuber said:


> Hey man. Just because I haven't been to a competition doesn't mean that I can't organize one.



Well... it depends on what you mean by organize. If you mean finding a venue and a delegate, then sure, but an organizer's job is to understand exactly what needs to happen at every moment of the competition and keep things running smoothly, and that is something you can't do if you haven't been to a comp before. I think you need to attend some competitions, HELP OUT AT THEM, and then talk to some delegates. Most likely you'll have to run an unofficial one first. I've been to 20 comps, and I still had to have an unofficial one before my official one.


----------



## SnipeCube (Sep 26, 2013)

I would definitely come. Unofficial or official. If you need help organizing anything I could help. Just PM with details and everything.


----------



## nuclearbigdaddy (Sep 26, 2013)

Teencuber said:


> Hey guys! I am looking to set up a cubing competition (*official*) in the Atlanta area! I have not made the final decision on weather or not I will host one. But I do plan on hosting one. It all depends on the interest that i receive and if I can find a local area that would allow this. If you are interested in possibly attending such an event and you live in Atlanta please send me a P.M. with the best way to contact you (email preferably) so that way if there is one that gets planed, I will be able to contact you and notify you of all the information pertaining to the event. The last actual competition was the Marietta Open in 2011. So I think its well over due that we have one. If you have any questions please feel free to ask below. I will update this thread with the most up-to-date information on this possible event. Please make sure to tell your friends about this and subscribe to the thread!



I would come FOR SURE!!! This would be my first comp!!


----------



## cuberkid10 (Sep 26, 2013)

You need to contact Andrew Kang or Chris Tran probably and speak with them as they have helped/delegated the past couple Atlanta Competitions.


----------



## Teencuber (Sep 26, 2013)

cuberkid10 said:


> You need to contact Andrew Kang or Chris Tran probably and speak with them as they have helped/delegated the past couple Atlanta Competitions.



I have heard of Andrew Kang, and in fact i have talked to him before.


----------



## Teencuber (Sep 27, 2013)

I sent a request to thecubicle.us yesterday to see if they would be interested in sponsoring the event.


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 28, 2013)

Teencuber said:


> I sent a request to thecubicle.us yesterday to see if they would be interested in sponsoring the event.



Why does your competition need a sponsor?

Why would they sponsor a competition that doesn't exist yet?


----------



## Teencuber (Sep 30, 2013)

I have received confirmation that thecubicle is willing to sponsor the event!


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 30, 2013)

Teencuber said:


> I have received confirmation that thecubicle is willing to sponsor the event!



But you don't have a delegate, so they aren't going to have anything to sponsor....


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Sep 30, 2013)

Omg! Find a delegate, pls, I wanna go so bad...


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 30, 2013)

bob is in NJ. What makes you think he'll get out of his house to come to Georgia?


----------



## Teencuber (Sep 30, 2013)

CheesecakeCuber said:


> Omg! Find a delegate, pls, I wanna go so bad...





waffle=ijm said:


> bob is in NJ. What makes you think he'll get out of his house to come to Georgia?



I GOT A DELEGATE!!!!!!


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 30, 2013)

Teencuber said:


> I GOT A DELEGATE!!!!!!


Who?


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 30, 2013)

Congratulations Teencuber on getting a sponsor and a delegate for your event! I've helped organize, fully organized and/or delegated a few competitions in the past and I can tell you that you are in for a very busy/stressful, yet very rewarding event! Definitely read the how to run a competition guide on cubingusa, definitely talk with your delegate and ask lots of questions! Don't feel bad if your delegate does a really significant portion of the organization on the day of the competition. Organizing a competition is great fun, but it's also a lot of work and can be very stressful at times. Having two people to help each other as organizers is a very good thing!

Good luck with your competition! Also, now that you have entered the realm of official competition, please monitor your announcements about the event. In particular make sure that you have secured your venue 100% and secured the day and time of the competition 100% before announcing this information publicly. Once you announce people will start to make travel plans, so be aware of that.

Have fun, and good luck with your tournament!


----------



## Teencuber (Sep 30, 2013)

cmhardw said:


> Congratulations Teencuber on getting a sponsor and a delegate for your event! I've helped organize, fully organized and/or delegated a few competitions in the past and I can tell you that you are in for a very busy/stressful, yet very rewarding event! Definitely read the how to run a competition guide on cubingusa, definitely talk with your delegate and ask lots of questions! Don't feel bad if your delegate does a really significant portion of the organization on the day of the competition. Organizing a competition is great fun, but it's also a lot of work and can be very stressful at times. Having two people to help each other as organizers is a very good thing!
> 
> Good luck with your competition! Also, now that you have entered the realm of official competition, please monitor your announcements about the event. In particular make sure that you have secured your venue 100% and secured the day and time of the competition 100% before announcing this information publicly. Once you announce people will start to make travel plans, so be aware of that.
> 
> Have fun, and good luck with your tournament!



Thank you very much for the info! I will make sure to take that into account



XTowncuber said:


> Who?




The delegate is Bob Burton.


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Sep 30, 2013)

Teencuber said:


> The delegate is Bob Burton.



Hurray! Possible date?

And on a sidenote, am I correct in saying that a WCA profile would be made for me after I compete? If so, I basically just show up at the comp, compete, and my results will be uploaded?


----------



## Teencuber (Sep 30, 2013)

CheesecakeCuber said:


> Hurray! Possible date?
> 
> And on a sidenote, am I correct in saying that a WCA profile would be made for me after I compete? If so, I basically just show up at the comp, compete, and my results will be uploaded?



I am not quite sure on that. I will email Bob and ask him that! And as for the date, that still has yet to be determined.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 30, 2013)

CheesecakeCuber said:


> And on a sidenote, am I correct in saying that a WCA profile would be made for me after I compete? If so, I basically just show up at the comp, compete, and my results will be uploaded?



Yes, you will be required to register once you arrive at the competition. This information is used to create your WCAID and your profile will be created automatically once the organizers post the competition results.


----------



## Kit Clement (Sep 30, 2013)

I can't believe that Bob actually wants to go back to Atlanta to do a competition after US 2008. At least it won't be in the Underground again, right?

In all seriousness, I'd consider going to a comp out in Atlanta if it were a holiday/open weekend for me, I have a lot of family down there. For finding a venue, libraries are often good places to look. If they have a large enough meeting room, it could work out very well, and often for free. Doing some research on the AFPL shows they have many meeting rooms for free, but you will be unable to charge any registration fees. Here's the list on their website:

http://afpls.org/images/stories/content_PDFs/Meeting_Room_capacity.pdf

And some more information on the meeting rooms is here:

http://afpls.org/meetingrooms


----------



## Teencuber (Sep 30, 2013)

Kit Clement said:


> I can't believe that Bob actually wants to go back to Atlanta to do a competition after US 2008. At least it won't be in the Underground again, right?
> 
> In all seriousness, I'd consider going to a comp out in Atlanta if it were a holiday/open weekend for me, I have a lot of family down there. For finding a venue, libraries are often good places to look. If they have a large enough meeting room, it could work out very well, and often for free. Doing some research on the AFPL shows they have many meeting rooms for free, but you will be unable to charge any registration fees. Here's the list on their website:
> 
> ...



Definitely not underground Atlanta. I have been there, sketchy place in my opinion. But what happened in '08 that would make him not want to come back down? And thanks for the info! I will check that out for sure!!



cmhardw said:


> Yes, you will be required to register once you arrive at the competition. This information is used to create your WCAID and your profile will be created automatically once the organizers post the competition results.



Awesome! Thanks for the info!!

Correction!!!! Chris Krueger is willing to delegate the event. Not Bob Burton. Sorry for all of the confusion and misinformation.

Please follow the link!!!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 1, 2013)

congrats. and good luck running this competition


----------



## Teencuber (Oct 1, 2013)

If anyone is interested in attending, please follow the link at the main post to go to the preliminary sign up.


----------



## Bob (Oct 7, 2013)

Kit Clement said:


> I can't believe that Bob actually wants to go back to Atlanta to do a competition after US 2008. At least it won't be in the Underground again, right?



You know me too well. I have no desire to go back to Atlanta.


----------



## Patrick M (Oct 7, 2013)

I cannot wait for this, i will cancel any plans i have just for a comp so close!


----------



## Teencuber (Oct 7, 2013)

What happened that would make you not want to come back?


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 9, 2013)

Teencuber said:


> What happened that would make you not want to come back?



US Nationals 2008, kek

The venue was veryyyyy sketchy.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Oct 9, 2013)

Bob almost got mugged in the bathroom mid pee. The mugger was poking him in the back with an ipod trying to scare him. Badass Bob Burton told him to **** off and the mugger left.


----------



## Teencuber (Oct 9, 2013)

krnballerzzz said:


> Bob almost got mugged in the bathroom mid pee. The mugger was poking him in the back with an ipod trying to scare him. Badass Bob Burton told him to **** off and the mugger left.



Ok then. I too would never go back if that happened to me.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Oct 9, 2013)

Ok so I will be leading the organizational team for this competition with Chris Krueger delegating. Ellis Bowler (teencuber) will only be assisting Chris and I when it comes to organization. No further details are decided as of yet, but it IS going to happen sooner or later. 

I'll have more details soon when I talk to Chris Krueger in more detail.


----------



## cc9tough (Oct 9, 2013)

Is there any idea of what events you will be having?


----------



## dudemanpp (Oct 11, 2013)

Oh sweet jesus let this happen please. Count me in, yo. Here's to hoping for some big cube events.


----------



## Patrick M (Oct 11, 2013)

3 rounds 3x3 please thatd be epic


----------



## SirWaffle (Oct 11, 2013)

Okay please, please, please, try to have 5x5! Even just having it tentatively! It would mean a lot to me :3


----------



## krnballerzzz (Oct 11, 2013)

I will talk to Krueger about the possible events after the venue/hours are decided. You can probably expect 2-5 cubes, even if it's combined finals for the larger cubes. 

We may or may not have it at a private golf club show room for free. No promises yet though, talks are ongoing. Would be sweet to have a competition at a private club though lol.


----------



## SnipeCube (Oct 13, 2013)

When do you guys think the date will be?


----------



## SnipeCube (Oct 22, 2013)

Is the competition still happening? Any updates?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Oct 23, 2013)

It'll be around February or March next year. The competition is still happening, I will update every once in a while.


----------



## Teencuber (Oct 23, 2013)

Cool man! Hey thanks for taking front with it.


----------



## SnipeCube (Nov 1, 2013)

Hey guys, Me and my dad are actually driving to Atlanta tomorrow to pick up a car. Would anyone want to have a meet up or something? If not, are there any places in Atlanta that sell cube?


----------



## Teencuber (Nov 1, 2013)

Umm, what area of atlanta?


----------



## jdbryant (Nov 1, 2013)

Yeah, Underground Atlanta is sketchy to the max. I can't believe they had Nationals there... 
I will PM you about a possible venue.


----------



## SirWaffle (Nov 17, 2013)

krnballerzzz said:


> It'll be around February or March next year. The competition is still happening, I will update every once in a while.


I don't mean to be a bother but anymore updates regarding this comp? Like a venue? Date? Anything? Once again I am not trying to be a bother I am just wondering.


----------



## Derek (Nov 22, 2013)

Cool I will probably go if this is official. If it is unofficial maybe.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Nov 23, 2013)

Sorry for the lack of updates. I have already tried contacting a few venues, no luck yet. I am still aiming for having the competition around February or March. I hope to have good news for you guys very soon.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Dec 10, 2013)

We may have the competition at a private golf club. There will be an entrance fee to compete but food is included. Ill post back soon.


----------



## SnipeCube (Dec 10, 2013)

krnballerzzz said:


> We may have the competition at a private golf club. There will be an entrance fee to compete but food is included. Ill post back soon.



Yay! When do you think it will be? It will still be official right?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Dec 10, 2013)

SnipeCube said:


> Yay! When do you think it will be? It will still be official right?



It will be official. We probably will have skewb. Feb or March is the date. I have a meeting this week to see what the exact date will be.


----------



## Torch (Dec 15, 2013)

krnballerzzz said:


> It will be official. We probably will have skewb. Feb or March is the date. I have a meeting this week to see what the exact date will be.



Any more news? "This week" is over in about 3 hours.


----------



## Nuster (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm glad things are moving forward with the competition in Atlanta! Can't wait to hear more details.


----------



## cubingboss (Dec 16, 2013)

This is great. I live only 20 minutes away from Atlanta and this is great


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 21, 2013)

can't wait to find out when it is!!!


----------



## SnipeCube (Dec 23, 2013)

Any updates with the date?


----------



## Nuster (Dec 28, 2013)

Judging by the frequency of answers I doubt this competition will happen, alas.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 6, 2014)

so is this competition going to happen...???


----------



## Torch (Jan 6, 2014)

Jaysammey777 said:


> so is this competition going to happen...???



I don't know, someone should PM Andrew.


----------



## SnipeCube (Jan 6, 2014)

I PM'd him yesterday. I really hope we are still having it.


----------

